
Pinterest is like a virus that infected the Google image search - scottmcdot
https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/7sd54f/pinterest_is_like_a_virus_that_infected_the/
======
jquery
I work for Pinterest. If Google passed us the image hash in the referrer we
could fix this. This is not borne of maliciousness but of the problem with
crawling dynamic pages that change over time. With the image hash we could
surface the image the user clicked on with relevant context. I’m told Google
is working on a fix but I do not know the timeline nor do I work for the
relevant internal Pinterest team. We have a great collection of images and
attribution so I hope to see better synergy between Google Image Search and
Pinterest soon. - With love.

~~~
webmaven
You do indeed have a _great_ collection of images. Any prospects for being
able to filter search results by Creative Commons permissions ala Flickr?:

[https://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/](https://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/)

~~~
jquery
I'm unaware of efforts in this area although that's a great idea, I will pass
it on.

